# Anyone driving from Denver/Boulder to Jackson?



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Need a kayak hauled to Rock Springs/Green River WY. Will buy some gas/beer. 

Sam


----------



## ClancyBallz (Mar 12, 2011)

Yep. I will be in a few weeks. Not sure of the timing just yet and how much gear I will have but get me your number and I will let you know more when I do.

Case


----------



## pau7868 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Boat Transport*

Hey Sam,

I'm heading from Co Springs through Wyoming in Mid April (april 17th or so). I should have some space on the rig for another boat. Let me know if your interested and I'd be happy to help.

Paul


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Thanks all, ended up getting a boat elsewhere- appreciate the offers. 

Sam


----------



## Yonder Mountain Man (May 9, 2012)

I actually used this company to have a couple of my kayaks sent from out here to Cali. In case you ever run into this situation again, check 'em out...

FREE Boat Transport Quotes - Boat Shipping Services

Less white water out here, but plenty of open sea to adventure in. I love it!


----------



## EdwardSteinhoff (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello. Faced the problem of finding an auto freight company. Perhaps someone recently used such firms. I really need your answer as I plan to move it next month. Thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## AnthonyCampbell (Aug 12, 2020)

Hello. I can help you with pleasure, as I often use and recommend this company for carriage of goods to everyone https://getcarrier.com/blog/ship-car-across-country/. This company, in my opinion, corresponds to the price and quality. technology for which the distance and weight of the car is not a problem. I think that for the period of 2020 it is a super tech company.
Happy to help)


----------



## YouPidor765 (Jul 6, 2020)

AnthonyCampbell said:


> Hello. I can help you with pleasure, as I often use and recommend this company for carriage of goods to everyone https://getcarrier.com/blog/ship-car-across-country/. This company, in my opinion, corresponds to the price and quality. technology for which the distance and weight of the car is not a problem. I think that for the period of 2020 it is a super tech company.
> Happy to help)


worked with them. Great experience but the service quite slow. I would rather recommend them Movers With A Truck - Cheap Local & Long Distance Moving Companies
but during the covid they would not response. Anyway you can call them and find that out🙂


----------

